# Making contacts in commercial construction



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

Currently I use isqft and bid clerk as a means for finding commercial jobs to bid on. Many of the jobs posted on these sites are either too big or unrelated to the work we do. 

How do you go about gaining exposure to commercial jobs?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

its not what you know, its who you know


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

More like not who you know its who you bl*w. Ha.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I remember my boss telling me he started small. Looked to bid jobs that were enough for just him and a laborer to accomplish (so he knew it would be done right). Make a name for yourself, do everything perfect and be in good spirits with the site super and engineers. People talk and if they like you they might throw you a bone!

We are still a small company, and a commercial contractor called us up in an emergency to pump out water from a building and fix a broken water line. We came to the rescue and my Boss asked the contractor if he did the job for free, he could get the next big job they were doing to us if our bid was close to other plumbers bids. He probably ended up losing a $1000 dollars on our work, but he set us up for lots of work in the future im sure, enough not to worry about the $1000.....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

billy_awesome said:


> We came to the rescue and my Boss asked the contractor if he did the job for free, he could get the next big job they were doing to us if our bid was close to other plumbers bids. He probably ended up losing a $1000 dollars on our work, but he set us up for lots of work in the future im sure, enough not to worry about the $1000.....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Are you sure it wasn't the contractor that asked your boss to do that? :whistling2:

That's the oldest line in the book!

It was in use before they said "The Check Is In The Mail" because it predates both checks and mail.... :yes:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Since I left residential construction and began focusing on service work, the contacts for both res and commercial have been growing steadily. All word of mouth.

Looking back, I can't believe how isolated the work was doing new homes.


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

It seems to me that it is near impossible to make decent money with a small shop doing all resi new construction. It can pay the bills but I am talking about real profits. We do a decent amount of commercial already but I would love to forget residential all together.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

NewSchool said:


> I would love to forget residential all together.


Then do it. I don't miss production housing for a minute. No regrets. Besides, it's not like you can't go back if for whatever reason you might want to - can't think of one but, whatever.

My brain was going mushy doing it...


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Redwood said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't the contractor that asked your boss to do that? :whistling2:
> 
> ...



nah believe it or not it was my boss who came up with the idea, it worked out well for him because the next project they did was a $300,000 plumbing, gas, water, methane ventilation piping and storm sewer job!

Sometimes it pays off to kiss some ass!


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

MarkToo said:


> Since I left residential construction and began focusing on service work, the contacts for both res and commercial have been growing steadily. All word of mouth.
> 
> Looking back, I can't believe how isolated the work was doing new homes.


I'm in the transition myself. The rates for it are in the toilet right now . Two years ago my bids were middle of the road- now I'm double some guys- just gonna hold my ground and wait them out. Fix the garbage for a nice profit, also getting into drain cleaning.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

highpoint said:


> I'm in the transition myself. The rates for it are in the toilet right now . Two years ago my bids were middle of the road- now I'm double some guys- just gonna hold my ground and wait them out. Fix the garbage for a nice profit, also getting into drain cleaning.



I though you guys were raking it in out there.

My rates don't sound cheap in the door but, it's good value for the money out the door. The customers that get that appreciate it, are loyal and give referrals. Definitely hold your ground - if people don't pay enough for something, they somehow feel they aren't getting enough and continue to want more for less. There is some weird psychology to it.

I avoided drain cleaning as long as I could but, now find it a reasonably solid portion of my business - not to mention added value to the current customer base.

Good luck!


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh gosh no,
The hacks are taking over.
They are seriously working for peanuts,.

Equipment shows up in 2 weeks so im pretty pumped on it. Still contemplating the purchase of a jetter -


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> nah believe it or not it was my boss who came up with the idea, it worked out well for him because the next project they did was a $300,000 plumbing, gas, water, methane ventilation piping and storm sewer job!
> 
> Sometimes it pays off to kiss some ass!


I dont belive it


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I started small doing all jobs . Still do small stuff that I never have the time for and always screw up that day when your finally gonna make A dollar. But not letting small stuff or new customers go got me to a decent profitable base over the years. Comm. or residential . I stayed in high end tedious renos when lots of co.s were soaking the clean new work (if such a thing in plumbing at all) and kept the hands feeding me happy . But good Work speaks for itself and it's recipients will speak for you.Always did light to moderate drain cleaning to keep my customers mine , but when things are busy and I got a nasty one I remember that it fills time when slow and keeps good customers happy.What I wanted say in not so many words is I'll do a shower seats and washers In between 8-bath homes and 600head fire sprinkler jobs.


----------

